# The Rising Star Power of Danny Garcia



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ever since Danny's big win vs Lucas Matthysse, he's been getting a lot of attentiom from the media. He was in the top 5 of the most searched people on google September 14th. Skip Bayless even said on ESPN's Firsttake the Monday following the fight that he liked Danny and wouldn't mind him fighting Mayweather.

Since that weekend, Danny has been doing more appearance and really expanded his name.



















Everybody wants to see the new Light Welterweight Champion of the world :happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

He's grown on me so much since he destroyed Khan, his performance against Matthysse was gutsy as fuck. He just keeps winning.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad he's getting some attention he deserves it.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Vegas don't know nothing, you don't know nothing, only I know something!! LMAO. Danny is going to get that Mayweather payday soon.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather riling up a whole new round of suckers. I mean with Canelo he even told you to your faces that he built him up by putting him on undercards and making everybody think he was something he really wasnt.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The kid deserves it.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Vegas don't know nothing, you don't know nothing, only I know something!! LMAO. Danny is going to get that Mayweather payday soon.


:rofl:lol:
Angel a G:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny Garcia at the Puerto Rican Day Parade in Philly










Danny on Good Day Philadelphia


----------



## zoe (May 16, 2013)

He seems like an intelligent fighter with an amazing chin. Good for him to get some media attention.


----------



## zoe (May 16, 2013)

He's got the power of the dad story, the family history, the same as mayweather, which may seem simple to a boxing fan but is a big factor in getting that star power -- you have to have some story, that is interesting beyond whatever you do in the ring.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Watched him rise through the ranks as a nobody fighting lowdown on Maidana and Hopkins undercards. Crazy how big he is now. Nobody tipped him to be a superstar.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Mayweather riling up a whole new round of suckers. I mean with Canelo he even told you to your faces that he built him up by putting him on undercards and making everybody think he was something he really wasnt.


exactly man. I was telling everybody Pacquiao was just a being built up as a false threat to Floyd too


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

When he rematches Matthysse ill believe he's the truth :deal 

But ye hes a tough kid and deserves the spotlight, he'd never beat Mayweather though, ever,not got the style for it for me, but he could be a big post-May player


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

JamieC said:


> When he rematches Matthysse ill believe he's the truth :deal
> 
> But ye hes a tough kid and deserves the spotlight, he'd never beat Mayweather though, ever,not got the style for it for me, but he could be a big post-May player


he'd brutally KO Mathysse in a rematch.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> he'd brutally KO Mathysse in a rematch.


:lol:


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> When he rematches Matthysse ill believe he's the truth :deal
> 
> But ye hes a tough kid and deserves the spotlight, he'd never beat Mayweather though, ever,not got the style for it for me, but he could be a big post-May player


Rematch him and beat him again. Hell the rematch will be easier for Danny.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to see the guy get his due. Face it, he's a guy that gets picked to lose a lot. Even I've done it. He hasn't risen to stardom based on killer speed, or devastating power, he's earned it one win at a time.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Rematch him and beat him again. Hell the rematch will be easier for Danny.


we will see hopefully


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JamieC said:


> When he rematches Matthysse ill believe he's the truth :deal
> 
> But ye hes a tough kid and deserves the spotlight, he'd never beat Mayweather though, ever,not got the style for it for me, but he could be a big post-May player


Rematching a guy he SCHOOLED would prove nothing. Matthysse is a bum. Danny's legit..


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I the only one that see's no need for a rematch w/Lucas Matthysse?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Rematching a guy he SCHOOLED would prove nothing. Matthysse is a bum. Danny's legit..


:lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?

This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Am I the only one that see's no need for a rematch w/Lucas Matthysse?


No your'e not the only one. They can rematch down the road but Danny has better things to move on to.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


Agreed. @Jay


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Agreed. @Jay


Roe, the people's mod.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


:rofl now I believe @Relentless when he said that tried to get him banned for criticizing yoir boyfriend matthysse.

Matthysse got whooped. 3 rounds is the most u can get him and the scorecards would have been wider for Danny if it weren't for that point deduction..

Matthysse got exposed as an average fighter when he's up against a guy he can't hurt...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :rofl now I believe @Relentless when he said that tried to get him banned for criticizing yoir boyfriend matthysse.
> 
> Matthysse got whooped. 3 rounds is the most u can get him and the scorecards would have been wider for Danny if it weren't for that point deduction..
> 
> Matthysse got exposed as an average fighter when he's up against a guy he can't hurt...


Literally one of the worst posts ever. I didnt know CJ Ross posted here

My boyfriend Matthysse? You're quite clearly more attached to Garcia than I am to any fighter


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Rewatch the fight without Matthysse's balls in your mouth.

#schooling


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


You're so butthurt LOL

There's simply no way in hell you can give Lucas seven individual rounds in that fight, there's simply no way unless one is driven by delusion and agenda. The only rounds I gave Lucas were rounds 1,2,6,10. Round 1 was a swing round that could go either way and I felt round 12 was a Danny Swift round but you gotta call it even cause of the point deduction. And the knockdown was legit, Danny punched Lucas in the head and Lucas went down, it doesn't matter if Lucas was in a funny position, fact of the matter is he got hit and then went down.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> You're so butthurt LOL
> 
> There's simply no way in hell you can give Lucas seven individual rounds in that fight, there's simply no way unless one is driven by delusion and agenda. The only rounds I gave Lucas were rounds 1,2,6,10. Round 1 was a swing round that could go either way and I felt round 12 was a Danny Swift round but you gotta call it even cause of the point deduction. And the knockdown was legit, Danny punched Lucas in the head and Lucas went down, it doesn't matter if Lucas was in a funny position, fact of the matter is he got hit and then went down.


how am i butthurt? and no the KD wasnt legit, the ref should have called a break in the action as Lucas was actually tangled in the ropes,not"in a funny position". There were also numerous low blows and headclashes but only 1 point deducted.Not Garcias fault but hardly a fair fight.I had Lucas 4-2 up through 6 iirc but Garcia coming back and winning it after the eye closed. It was a close fun fight, the only reason people dont want a rematch is because its Matthysse but whatever you guys can keep believing it was a schooling if it suits your agenda, if it was the case a rematch would be conclusive

Garcia fought a good disciplined fight and showed toughness


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> how am i butthurt? and no the KD wasnt legit, the ref should have called a break in the action as Lucas was actually tangled in the ropes,not"in a funny position". There were also numerous low blows and headclashes but only 1 point deducted.Not Garcias fault but hardly a fair fight.I had Lucas 4-2 up through 6 iirc but Garcia coming back and winning it after the eye closed. It was a close fun fight, the only reason people dont want a rematch is because its Matthysse but whatever


You clearly don't know how to score a fight if you felt Lucas won any of the three rounds of rounds 3,4,5. And Lucas clearly had time to get himself back into position when he was inbetween the ropes but he didn't and got hit and went down and to Lucas credit didn't complain and acknowledged he got knocked down fair and square, maybe you can take a lesson from that.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> You're so butthurt LOL
> 
> There's simply no way in hell you can give Lucas seven individual rounds in that fight, there's simply no way unless one is driven by delusion and agenda. The only rounds I gave Lucas were rounds 1,2,6,10. Round 1 was a swing round that could go either way and I felt round 12 was a Danny Swift round but you gotta call it even cause of the point deduction. And the knockdown was legit, Danny punched Lucas in the head and Lucas went down, it doesn't matter if Lucas was in a funny position, fact of the matter is he got hit and then went down.


:deal

Why is he in denial? Matthysse fans act as if they put their faith in a false profit and can't deal with reality.

Btw Matthysse was losing before his eye got messed up..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> You clearly don't know how to score a fight if you felt Lucas won any of the three rounds of rounds 3,4,5. And Lucas clearly had time to get himself back into position when he was inbetween the ropes but he didn't and got hit and went down and to Lucas credit didn't complain and acknowledged he got knocked down fair and square, maybe you can take a lesson from that.


who made you the authority on scoring?im very much not the only one who did. You're presenting an opinion as fact. I disagree he had time, Garcia was right on him (as he should be) the ref should have taken control, he did not, Lucas then went down,the ref started counting,which he should not have done. Dont patronise me what lesson should i take? that i cant criticise a reffing performance if it benefits an american? this is why the world forum has gone to shit, no intelligent discussion just people presenting their opinion and dressing it up as fact


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :rofl *now I believe @Relentless when he said that tried to get him banned for criticizing yoir boyfriend matthysse.
> *
> Matthysse got whooped. 3 rounds is the most u can get him and the scorecards would have been wider for Danny if it weren't for that point deduction..
> 
> Matthysse got exposed as an average fighter when he's up against a guy he can't hurt...


Yeah I do now as well, who tries to get posters banned because of a difference of opinions?....What a bunch of glass hearted ******* some of these CHB posters can be sometimes.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kevin Hart always supports Philly. I'm not surprised to see him supporting Danny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Yeah I do now as well, who tries to get posters banned because of a difference of opinions?....What a bunch of glass hearted ******* some of these CHB posters can be sometimes.


 dude is acting as if I'm talking about a close relative of his or something atsch


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> who made you the authority on scoring?im very much not the only one who did. You're presenting an opinion as fact. I disagree he had time, Garcia was right on him (as he should be) the ref should have taken control, he did not, Lucas then went down,the ref started counting,which he should not have done. Dont patronise me what lesson should i take? that i cant criticise a reffing performance if it benefits an american? this is why the world forum has gone to shit, no intelligent discussion* just people presenting their opinion and dressing it up as fact*


Oh the irony of you saying that when that's exactly what you did in the post below. Stop projecting your ways of being on to others.



JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. *You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won.* Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> dude is acting as if I'm talking about a close relative of his or something atsch


it'd explain why he picked Matthysse to beat Mayweather


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> Oh the irony of you saying that when that's exactly what you did in the post below. Stop projecting your ways of being on to others.


Do you know what irony is Blanco? You do realise (if you look at the cards) that what i said is fact no opinion.Lucas was winning that round (on his way to a 10-9 win i imagine) Danny got the KD which swung it to a 10-8. Now this is effectively taking away 2 pts from Lucas' potential final score and adding one to Danny's. As far as I'm aware two cards finished 114-112 to Danny. If the KD wasn't scored these would both read 114-113 Lucas, meaning Lucas wins an SD.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> it'd explain why he picked Matthysse to beat Mayweather


We've been over this, i wrongly thought Mayweathers movement had disappeared (though i still picked him to school Canelo)and i admitted i was wrong, you never been wrong?

And Im not the one acting biased in this discussion, i have no attachment to either fighter, what have i said thats untrue?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Do you know what irony is Blanco? You do realise (if you look at the cards) that what i said is fact no opinion.Lucas was winning that round (on his way to a 10-9 win i imagine) Danny got the KD which swung it to a 10-8. Now this is effectively taking away 2 pts from Lucas' potential final score and adding one to Danny's. As far as I'm aware two cards finished 114-112 to Danny. If the KD wasn't scored these would both read 114-113 Lucas, meaning Lucas wins an SD.


Well than those scorecards would be false and wrong cause there's simply no way Lucas won seven rounds in that fight, just like there was no way Canelo won 6 rounds of the Floyd fight to get a card that was read as a draw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> We've been over this, i wrongly thought Mayweathers movement had disappeared (though i still picked him to school Canelo)and i admitted i was wrong, you never been wrong?
> 
> And Im not the one acting biased in this discussion, i have no attachment to either fighter, what have i said thats untrue?


What you haven't said any lies, you voiced some opinions that are very....questionable


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> Well than those scorecards would be false and wrong cause there's simply no way Lucas won seven rounds in that fight, just like there was no way Canelo won 6 rounds of the Floyd fight to get a card that was read as a draw.


thats right,state your opinion as fact again, giving lucas 7 rounds is as bad as giving canelo 6 atsch


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it'd explain why he picked Matthysse to beat Mayweather


:lol::lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What you haven't said any lies, you voiced some opinions that are very....questionable


like what? i havent said anything that isnt widely said elsewhere as far as i know


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> like what? i havent said anything that isnt widely said elsewhere as far as i know


You said the KD wasn't legit when it was. Lucas went down from being punched by Garica. Matter a fact, he was hit by multiple punches and didn't complain about it.

Then you think the slow starter and counterpuncher in Garcia wouldn't do better in a rematch. Add to the fact that Garcia is a lot better when his confidence is high.

Then you think Lucas somehow won 7 rounds :huh: closest scorecard I could possibly see is 114-112 Garcia


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?


okay.. I felt the KD call was unfair too but if we're being honest Garcia had a firm control of the fight from the opening bell. To say the KD stole the victory from Lucas is straight bullshit. Garcia won by a few points, realistically.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad he's getting the attention he deserves, as he's earned his spot by winning. 

Also, no way in hell he only won because of that KD. I wasn't sure if the ref was going to call it a KD, but he did and Lucas not once complained.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You said the KD wasn't legit when it was. Lucas went down from being punched by Garica. Matter a fact, he was hit by multiple punches and didn't complain about it.
> 
> Then you think the slow starter and counterpuncher in Garcia wouldn't do better in a rematch. Add to the fact that Garcia is a lot better when his confidence is high.
> 
> Then you think Lucas somehow won 7 rounds :huh: closest scorecard I could possibly see is 114-112 Garcia


No its not legit as its technically after a point when a break should have been called, Lucas not complaining is moreof a credit to him than the ref

I didnt say that at all i had it 114-112 Garcia, please tell me where i said otherwise. However, to think the KD call,the numerous low blows and closed eye didnt give Garcia an advantage is crazy, it did rightly or wrongly so a rematch would be legit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> okay.. I felt the KD call was unfair too but if we're being honest Garcia had a firm control of the fight from the opening bell. To say the KD stole the victory from Lucas is straight bullshit. Garcia won by a few points, realistically.


Im not saying its my opinion, im saying its fact on the cards the KD won him the fight.I dont think he controlled the action at all,it was a give and take good fight throughout with Garcia picking up mid-late rounds and withstanding a Lucas assault late


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> No its not legit as its technically after a point when a break should have been called, Lucas not complaining is moreof a credit to him than the ref
> 
> I didnt say that at all i had it 114-112 Garcia, please tell me where i said otherwise. However, to think the KD call,the numerous low blows *and closed eye didnt give Garcia an advantage is crazy, it did rightly or wrongly so a rematch would be legit*


This fuckery needs to stop being said, the closed eye was cause by punches so why mention it in such way as though it wasn't?......People act as though the closed eye was cause by headbutt when it wasn't.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Matthysse fans taking the loss a lot worse than I expected them to.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Im not saying its my opinion, im saying its fact on the cards the KD won him the fight.I dont think he controlled the action at all,it was a give and take good fight throughout with Garcia picking up mid-late rounds and withstanding a Lucas assault late


Well then they were shit cards. Garcia clearly won the fight mate.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude deserves it no doubt. I had my boy Luscious Lucas beating him before the fight but Danny Swift proved me wrong.

Dude is the real deal, and i wish him the best in the future. :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> No its not legit as its technically after a point when a break should have been called, Lucas not complaining is moreof a credit to him than the ref
> 
> I didnt say that at all i had it 114-112 Garcia, please tell me where i said otherwise. However, to think the KD call,the numerous low blows and closed eye didnt give Garcia an advantage is crazy, it did rightly or wrongly so a rematch would be legit


The KD was legit man. Matthysse should have moved or tied up, but he sat there and ate punches that made him go down.

and without the KD, then the fight would have been 114-113 Garcia on your scorecard, so explain that one to me.

and the KDs and the closed eye are results of Danny fighting and landing punches. Don't tell me you're one of those guys saying Vitali beat Lennox :hey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

this thread would be incomplete without me

who wouldn't have expected jamiec to come in here to whine for Lucaz. gays of a feather flock together


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

DANI doing some brand building

Have him fight Floyd in *2015*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mofo should learn Spanish and stop embarrassing himself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Mofo should learn Spanish, so he can whoop a deeply over the hill Cotto(e) and take over as the Rican star w/in 2-3 years


:yikes

:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :yikes
> 
> :yep


:lol:

As long as he doesn't need a damn translator to give him props post-fight like he did for Mathysse I won't hate. But as of now the island does not claim him.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol:
> 
> As long as he doesn't need a damn translator to give him props post-fight like he did for Mathysse I won't hate. But as of now the island does not claim him.


I don't think the Island will ever claim him if he never learns Spanish.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I don't think the Island will ever claim him if he never learns Spanish.


Good. Let him feel the spurn of assimilation. Maybe it will inspire him to learn, I'm sure he's got the phonics of it somewhat down.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good. Let him feel the spurn of assimilation. Maybe it will inspire him to learn, I'm sure he's got the phonics of it somewhat down.


he mad

they mad


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he mad
> 
> they mad


:yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good. Let him feel the spurn of assimilation. Maybe it will inspire him to learn, I'm sure he's got the phonics of it somewhat down.


In all honesty tho, i dont think Danny really cares if the Island accepts him or not.

As long as Philly got his back, i'd imagine he'd be fine with that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> In all honesty tho, i dont think Danny really cares if the Island accepts him or not.
> 
> As long as Philly got his back, i'd imagine he'd be fine with that.


OK he can stay there then. NY stays bilingual.

(Not gonna lie though Ricans are infamous for losing it...)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> In all honesty tho, i dont think Danny really cares if the Island accepts him or not.
> 
> As long as Philly got his back, i'd imagine he'd be fine with that.


:yep

DANI father seems to claim America more so than he do PR


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

zopo and bogo: what's a valentino?:huh


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

how do you imbed youtube vids?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Blanco said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )
> 
> how do you imbed youtube vids?


use the insert video button. its icon is a film strip


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Danny seems like a nice dude, this a video from 5 years ago, too bad his pops got people not seeing that.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny will be one of the next big starts in the sport. He'll be mainstream and th casuals will be excited to see him!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it weird that I get sexually aroused by Lucas' swollen eye in that fight? I don't know why.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> zopo and bogo: what's a valentino?:huh


Not sure what he meant with that...I'd imagine some romantic gentleman type shit.

Valentino is latin name tho.

and that was a funny ass speech by Angel. :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


Nah Lucas lost comprehensively. The KD was legit as well. I'd definitely pick Garcia to stop him next time. Lucas is a better boxer than I thought he was and he is very explosive but Garcia is simply the better fighter.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I don't think the Island will ever claim him if he never learns Spanish.


I think they will, at least the puerto ricans here in the US will. He looks rican and his pops is full fledged puerto rican lol I know alot of puerto ricans who have started following him lately. Im sure they would love if he spoke more spanish but still, he has some puerto rican fans behind him and is starting to build a nice American fan base which always helps when fighting a mexican or brit etc.....One more big win and he will have some fans. Would love to see him fight Broner.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think they will, at least the puerto ricans here in the US will. He looks rican and his pops is full fledged puerto rican lol I know alot of puerto ricans who have started following him lately. Im sure they would love if he spoke more spanish but still, he has some puerto rican fans behind him and is starting to build a nice American fan base which always helps when fighting a mexican or brit etc.....*One more big win and he will have some fans.* Would love to see him fight Broner.


the Guerrero fight will do it:deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think they will, at least the puerto ricans here in the US will. He looks rican and his pops is full fledged puerto rican lol I know alot of puerto ricans who have started following him lately. Im sure they would love if he spoke more spanish but still, he has some puerto rican fans behind him and is starting to build a nice American fan base which always helps when fighting a mexican or brit etc.....One more big win and he will have some fans. Would love to see him fight Broner.


I know his pops is a full Rican and all, but he always seems to be repping US more than anything. :yep


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I think It's time to get Danny in MSG to main event a Boricua parade weekend card.
(Tho I think Barclay's is slowly taking some events from MSG)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just throwing this out there, and I hate to brag but, I said he'd be something after his win with Holt, which I thought he looked impressive in. Everyone wrote him off like an average spoon.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

If what they truly want is Floyd, he has to fight in January or February to setup his May Day.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

While watching the Golden boy card on Monday night (Fox Sports 1) they interviewed a high up in the operations over at the Barclay's center who has shown interest in getting the #1 guy (Floyd) to headline a fight in Brooklyn...

Vs. Garcia would be the perfect fight for that to happen.
(Not sure IF it can or can't happen ect... But that would be the closest NY will get to have Mayweather)


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Just throwing this out there, and I hate to brag but, I said he'd be something after his win with Holt, which I thought he looked impressive in. Everyone wrote him off like an average spoon.


do you still have the autograph he sent you? :lol:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Who should he fight next? Opinions please.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Flomos really seem to love Garcia. LMAO

I thought the Mattysse fight was great..had it 7-5 for Garcia and was very impressed with him...what i find funnier is how much the Flomo crowd hates guys like Mattysse or Golovkin ect..An exciting fighter with KO's that has a broader fan base then the wannabe rapper crowd seems to generate a lot of hate from you guys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Flomos really seem to love Garcia. LMAO
> 
> I thought the Mattysse fight was great..had it 7-5 for Garcia and was very impressed with him...what i find funnier is how much the Flomo crowd hates guys like Mattysse or Golovkin ect..An exciting fighter with KO's that has a broader fan base then the wannabe rapper crowd seems to generate a lot of hate from you guys.


I actually was rooting for Matthysse in the fight and was a fan of Matthysse before most of the nuthugers he has today. The problem are his nuthuggers. I'm glad Garcia shut their ass up despite me not backing him.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm a fan. His asshole dad pisses me off sometimes, but Danny seems a nice enough guy. Dude has skills and some mean power in that left hook of his. I think he cracks the p4p top 10 in no time. He sure as fuck belongs there more than Adrien Broner does, for instance.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Mofo should learn Spanish and stop embarrassing himself.


I don't speak Spanish so I can't really comment to what extent he's proficient but he seems to know a fair amount as far as I can tell based on his response to a lengthy question that was posed to him in Spanish during one of the pre-fight interviews:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

til20 said:


> I don't speak Spanish so I can't really comment to what extent he's proficient but he seems to know a fair amount as far as I can tell based on his response to a lengthy question that was posed to him in Spanish during one of the pre-fight interviews:


He didn't answer too in depth but he definitely understood and answered pretty well!! We got something to work with!! Keep it going Danny!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He didn't answer too in depth but he definitely understood and answered pretty well!! We got something to work with!! Keep it going Danny!


This got me thinking now...i don't think i've ever heard the likes of Robert Guerrero and Mike Alvarado speak spanish at all...Maybe Guerrero in his All Access against Floyd, but i never saw those episodes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> This got me thinking now...i don't think i've ever heard the likes of Robert Guerrero and Mike Alvarado speak spanish at all...Maybe Guerrero in his All Access against Floyd, but i never saw those episodes.


Guerrero, in a Ring Magazine article, was talking about the Mexican VS Mexican-American rivalry, and used the phrase "those of us that don't speak Spanish", that could be "us" as in Mexi-Americans in general, or he could be referring to himself.

I've heard Alvarado at one point speak it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Guerrero, in a Ring Magazine article, was talking about the Mexican VS Mexican-American rivalry, and used the phrase "those of us that don't speak Spanish", that could be "us" as in Mexi-Americans in general, or he could be referring to himself.
> 
> I've heard Alvarado at one point speak it.


ah i see! Ya for some reason i could never image seeing Robert speaking Spanish.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> ah i see! Ya for some reason i could never image seeing Robert speaking Spanish.


Me neither. But check this:

*Speaking Spanish on camera can be Guerrero's best public relations asset, so he may be more on the spot outside the ring than inside, where Arrieta (35-15-4) is a credible but not-too-threatening tune-up opponent. Guerrero hasn't fought since August, when he won the IBF junior lightweight title from Malcolm Klassen.

Fortunately, Guerrero was kidding, sort of, when he once told me, "Basically, I talk that Taco Bell Spanish."

He speaks a lot more Spanish than that, says his father, Ruben Guerrero. "He's been around a lot of people when he speaks Spanish," adding that Robert had gotten past a tendency to become shy in such situations because he was self-conscious about pronunciation.

"You're always going to mix your English and your Spanish," Ruben said of Latinos in the Bay Area and Central Coast. "I think people understand."

In addition, Ruben noted, "He gets a lot of emails from Mexican people. They love Robert Guerrero."

Robert is eager to confront this aspect of Friday's fight, which will air here around midnight. "I'm excited to be able to fight on Solo Boxeo," he said. "It's one of the biggest networks in the world."

He probably could have said those words in Spanish without much sweat. But it could get challenging when the complexities of his wife's battle with leukemia are discussed*.

Then again, it's a whole article, no actual evidence of him speaking Spanish.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Me neither. But check this:
> 
> *Speaking Spanish on camera can be Guerrero's best public relations asset, so he may be more on the spot outside the ring than inside, where Arrieta (35-15-4) is a credible but not-too-threatening tune-up opponent. Guerrero hasn't fought since August, when he won the IBF junior lightweight title from Malcolm Klassen.
> 
> ...


That "Taco Bell Spanish" The fuck? :rofl

I could imagine him speaking spanish now, probably says shit all backwards as fuck. :lol:


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Guerrero, in a Ring Magazine article, was talking about the Mexican VS Mexican-American rivalry, and used the phrase "those of us that don't speak Spanish", that could be "us" as in Mexi-Americans in general, or he could be referring to himself.
> 
> I've heard Alvarado at one point speak it.


If Alvarado speaks Spanish I take it must be pretty limited. After the first Rios fight, a doctor or someone came up to him after the fight and started to speaking Spanish and he told him he couldn't speak Spanish.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> That "Taco Bell Spanish" The fuck? :rofl
> 
> I could imagine him speaking spanish now, probably says shit all backwards as fuck. :lol:


Embarassing.

My biggest fear is a generation of Latin children who face discrimination in the country they live while facing communicative disconnect with their family roots.



til20 said:


> If Alvarado speaks Spanish I take it must be pretty limited. After the first Rios fight, a doctor or someone came up to him after the fight and started to speaking Spanish and he told him he couldn't speak Spanish.


What? I must be mistaken then. Can you find that please?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

hey, can you guys include david diaz there too? that guy im sure hardly speaks any spanish.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Embarassing.
> 
> My biggest fear is a generation of Latin children who face discrimination in the country they live while facing communicative disconnect with their family roots.


I hear you on that one, hermano.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What? I must be mistaken then. Can you find that please?


[video=dailymotion;xubed4]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xubed4_2012-10-13-brandon-rios-vs-mike-alvarado_sport[/video]

A little after 35:20. I remember that during the fight.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Classic Angel. Angel a G:deal Angel reminds me of Al Pacino.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> [video=dailymotion;xubed4]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xubed4_2012-10-13-brandon-rios-vs-mike-alvarado_sport[/video]
> 
> A little after 35:20. I remember that during the fight.


atsch


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> A little after 35:20. I remember that during the fight.


Yep, that's it!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Flomos really seem to love Garcia. LMAO
> 
> I thought the Mattysse fight was great..had it 7-5 for Garcia and was very impressed with him...what i find funnier is how much the Flomo crowd hates guys like Mattysse or Golovkin ect..An exciting fighter with KO's that has a broader fan base then the wannabe rapper crowd seems to generate a lot of hate from you guys.


Why are you so worried about it? Fuck off.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

But on the other hand, i've heard Mikey Garcia speak Spanish...dude speaks it as fluent as he does the English language.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> atsch


He still may speak some, just very limited.



til20 said:


> Yep, that's it!


:cheers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He still may speak some, just very limited.
> 
> :cheers


The doctor asked "Donde Estas". "Where are you." If he can't answer that I can't imagine what he can.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The doctor asked "Donde Estas". "Where are you." If he can't answer that I can't imagine what he can.


Oh :rofl yeah his Spanish is as good as mines then... Terrible.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Flomos really seem to love Garcia. LMAO
> 
> I thought the Mattysse fight was great..had it 7-5 for Garcia and was very impressed with him...what i find funnier is how much the Flomo crowd hates guys like Mattysse or Golovkin ect..An exciting fighter with KO's that has a broader fan base then the wannabe rapper crowd seems to generate a lot of hate from you guys.


and you seem to hate anything urban despite being from philly. do the forum a favor and shut ur lame azz up for once


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and you seem to hate anything urban despite being from philly. do the forum a favor and shut ur lame azz up for once


he's like you, you hate everything filipino despite being brought up devouring dem balut n dog meat.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


> he's like you, you hate everything filipino despite being brought up devouring dem balut n dog meat.


says the bengali who happily takes it like a slut bout to get a nut on her face when someone calls him indian. go wipe your AZZhole with your family recipe curry spices


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> says the bengali who happily takes it like a slut bout to get a nut on her face when someone calls him indian. go wipe your AZZhole with your family recipe curry spices


so we're the same? :hey

has your ugly ass been going to the clubs on your own again?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

see leonkung didn't even deny hatin on his own peeps :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


> so we're the same? :hey
> 
> has your ugly ass been going to the clubs on your own again?


:yep
remember the time you gave yourself a scar on the wrist because you had less votes than your best friend bballchump11 in the who's better looking thread that you made. better to roll dolo than with a little brown girl who so desperate she'll offer to pay your cover cause she's scared to be by herself


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> he's like you, you hate everything filipino despite being brought up devouring dem balut n dog meat.


Off you go you dumbass.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Relentless the God should never be banned!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations Danny Garcia


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Nice!!!


He's doing it big now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

til20 said:


> If Alvarado speaks Spanish I take it must be pretty limited. After the first Rios fight, a doctor or someone came up to him after the fight and started to speaking Spanish and he told him he couldn't speak Spanish.


Yeah, I was going to come here and post about that incident. It was during Rios/Alvarado: I, when he got TKO'd. I don't think Alvarado speaks a lick of Spanish.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Congratulations Danny Garcia


wow that one win really changed his life

GBP is creating a formula to make their young guys famous. First it was Ortiz. Now it's DANI


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wow that one win really changed his life
> 
> GBP is creating a formula to make their young guys famous. First it was Ortiz. Now it's DANI


Yeah man this is the type of stuff I like to see. I hope Danny gets his own shoes


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah man this is the type of stuff I like to see. I hope Danny gets his own shoes


No way...Ward is with Jordan and he doesn't. Very happy that Danny is getting these type of endorsement contracts though. Great to see fighters get paid.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No way...Ward is with Jordan and he doesn't. Very happy that Danny is getting these type of endorsement contracts though. Great to see fighters get paid.


oh damn n/m then. I knew Ward is always wearing Jordan gear, but I didn't know if he was actually endorsed by them or not. Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck yeah garcia's my dog


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

^^Wow, good for him man.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


DANI's pops was serious.

RESPECT the champ, AND THEN YOU GET AN INTERVIEW

He let DANI do all the talking and answered nothing for him


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Congratulations Danny Garcia


thats wassup..

i think SOG is sponsored by Jordans too


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wow that one win really changed his life
> 
> GBP is creating a formula to make their young guys famous. First it was Ortiz. Now it's DANI


you forgot Broner :hi:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> thats wassup..
> 
> i think SOG is sponsored by Jordans too


yeah I've noticed he always is wearing their stuff. The Jordan tracksuits he be wearing are nice


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Good to hear. This means that a fight with Mayweather would get a lot more attention than we previously thought it would. Mayweather would win easily, but it would be bought and hyped pretty hard if it happens. Maybe not at the level of the Canelo fight, but it would still be big. Puerto Rico would buy the fight for sure since people here are desperate for another "Puerto Rican" boxing star. It would be fun and it would be good for the sport if Danny Garcia's name grows before the Mayweather fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That's amazing. It's amazing how the Lucas train got derailed so quickly.


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

Danny got that fade! Yeah he got that fade! Comby "Swift" Brushcia doin good work!


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @*Roe*


Get some toilet paper to wipe that shit from your mouth cause you're talking out of your ass. Danny got a point taken away and still won the fight.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse had his chance and let it get away from him. There was a clear winner in the fight and thus no need for a rematch.

Good thread. I've been a fan of Danny for a minute and glad to see him becoming one of the sports bigger stars as he's earned it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: you must be trolling. You do know he only won on the cards because of the shit KD call?take that away and Lucas won. Danny is legit, so is Lucas, they had a fun close fight with some controversy around the reffing, there's no bigger fights really for either man, why not make a rematch?
> 
> This is the sort of shit the mods should be stamping out @Roe


Yet a lot of posters were still calling Garcia a bum before he dropped and UD'd Matthysse. Were you whining to mods before then?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm still a huge fan of Lucas (a rematch would be interesting but it will never happen so fuck it), but I'm glad Danny isn't being overshadowed by his pops anymore.

Pretty good fighter but stay away from Floyd. It would ruin all his work. Him vs Broner would be great though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Angel would be proud


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oh wow is that the new RING mag B?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Angel would be proud


good for him..
it wouldve been cool if Angel was in the background


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

With all this work they are putting in it's without a doubt they are preparing Garcia Mayweather for May. He's been going continuously for a month now on this


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ring Mag has had some sick covers this year..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh wow is that the new RING mag B?


yessir


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yessir


Nice and clean too. I dig that a lot. I picked up the Golo one as well hopefully the RING mag curse isn't real :err


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Angel would be proud


Sick cover.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nice and clean too. I dig that a lot. I picked up the Golo one as well hopefully the RING mag curse isn't real :err


:lol: Oh yeah I forgot about your thread talking about the curses


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> he'd brutally KO Mathysse in a rematch.


He broke his face the first time. :yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Angel would be proud


disrespecting the champion of the world

you and your raggedy AZZ sweatsuit

respect the champ and then you get an interview


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mah boi Danny Garcia a hero in North Philly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

When the Halloween weekend is over, I got to make this my avatar :smile

Danny Garcia with Allen Iverson


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Been a big fan of Garcia for a while , alot of people used to never like him.


Times changed now.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, that's a cool looking Ring cover.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins & Danny Swift Garcia give back to the city of Philly


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard Hopkins & Danny Swift Garcia give back to the city of Philly


Bernard one of the few pro athletes out there with a good sense of style. Even better than those a-list celeb athletes that the media loves

He teaching DANI new advanced skillz


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard Hopkins & Danny Swift Garcia give back to the city of Philly


Much props to both B-Hop and Swift.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When the Halloween weekend is over, I got to make this my avatar :smile
> 
> Danny Garcia with Allen Iverson


my favorite ball player ever!!!

dope pic. broner should get a pic with iverson- the problem with the answer hahahaha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> my favorite ball player ever!!!
> 
> dope pic. broner should get a pic with iverson- the problem with the answer hahahaha


he's my fave also. That would be an awesome pic with Broner doe or even Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


your thoughts on DANI's I respect Floyd too much to fight him syndrome:huh


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think he would fight Floyd, definitely. But he has to get his confidence up @ welterweight by taking on some top-level guys in the division.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate Dani coz he got no receding hairline


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Building a base on the island:


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Garcia a lot and rooted for him before the Morales fight when most people thought he was a bum or not that good

Now everyone seems to finally give him his dues but he shouldnt fight Floyd, he aint ready yet and fighting him at this stage is a massive mistake

he should finish what ever may be left at 140 and stay to defend or go up o 147 and ease his way in beat the top guys and then seek a Floyd fight

too many guys see the dollar signs and fight him now rather than when it makes sense


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff. More Ricans should support Danny, he's a hell of a fighter.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Garcia loses to Khan in a rematch at 147,,,any place any time. He said in an interview.,..after the fight "I didn't even see his punches coming".


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

boxingchamp said:


> Garcia loses to Khan in a rematch at 147,,,any place any time. He said in an interview.,..after the fight "I didn't even see his punches coming".


Your Khan trolling is shit and annoying.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Danny but he'll be exposed by a pure boxer. A fairly crude come forward slugger like Matthysse is tailor made for him, his best asset is his chin and durability and he's gonna land counter punches that hurt his opponent more than the shots he sees coming that land on him. I think someone like Lamont Peterson would outbox him over 12. The only cagey boxer type guy he's faced is Ashley Theophane and he struggled, could make a case Theophane won that fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Regardless of opponent this weekend may be the biggest fight in the career of Danny Garcia thus far.
The pressure will be on & all eyes will be on this fight against Hererra, It's "Swift's" coming out party as they market him to the people as the new "People's champ".

Garcia will get the crowd hyped up again after De Leon KO's Lopez just minutes before. :fight


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Your Khan trolling is shit and annoying.


Danny Garcia talks Amir Khan's speed.

Garcia was getting beaten up until he landed that hook. If you can't react to somebodies speed, you just have to stand in the firing line and throw punches! and hope some land! that's what Garcia did!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)




----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I like Danny but he'll be exposed by a pure boxer. A fairly crude come forward slugger like Matthysse is tailor made for him, his best asset is his chin and durability and he's gonna land counter punches that hurt his opponent more than the shots he sees coming that land on him. I think someone like Lamont Peterson would outbox him over 12. The only cagey boxer type guy he's faced is Ashley Theophane and he struggled, could make a case Theophane won that fight


:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess the star-power is pretty much dead, right...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I like Danny but he'll be exposed by a pure boxer. A fairly crude come forward slugger like Matthysse is tailor made for him, his best asset is his chin and durability and he's gonna land counter punches that hurt his opponent more than the shots he sees coming that land on him. I think someone like Lamont Peterson would outbox him over 12. The only cagey boxer type guy he's faced is Ashley Theophane and he struggled, could make a case Theophane won that fight


Nice!! :good

*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )* banned again tho??


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I guess the star-power is pretty much dead, right...


Pretty much

Everyone hates him now lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He still received a warm welcome in Puerto Rico. Nobody booed him when the decision was announced, and that's telling. They could have easily turned on him and they didn't.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't really take anything away from DG. On paper he's still undefeated. I still think he's the best at 140. Not every fight is going to look pretty. I mean look at where Canelo is at now. When he lost to Floyd everyone was saying Canelo is an overrated hypejob. Now people are back on his bandwagon. But we'll see. Herrera just might have Garcia's number. All I'm saying is, for now, Garcia's stock stays the same.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Will Martinez/Cotto will be the next "Home Cookin'"???
(I bet those cards are already filled out)

"Maravilla" gonna need a P'dub type punch that night.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looks like they're pushing him as the future.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The future Lord of all feather-fisted lightweights?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The future Lord of all feather-fisted lightweights?


Feather fisted? Not everyone hits like Tyson dude.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Vegas don't know nothing, you don't know nothing, only I know something!! LMAO. Danny is going to get that Mayweather payday soon.


He deserves it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Man im off the Garcia bandwagon


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Feather fisted? Not everyone hits like Tyson dude.


I'm talking about his next opponent.

It's ridiculous, and this is coming from a Deontay Wilder supporter! :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Was never on it. Gave him his due for taking Lucas, wasn't nearly enough to turn fan and then he lost pretty cleanly to Herrera in PR I thought.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know why people rate him so highly. Even in his wins he's never really impressed me. But he's still undefeated, by hook or by crook.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm talking about his next opponent.
> 
> It's ridiculous, and this is coming from a Deontay Wilder supporter! :lol:


Ohhh lol ok gotcha. To be honest this Salka guy reminds of me Algerie before he pulled off the upset. Hope it doesnt happen though.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Dude got destroyed by Herrera and now hes getting destoyed on twitter


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny doesnt deserve the disrespect hes getting. Hes just a fighter, he trusted his manager for putting him in against, Holt, then Khan, then Judah and Matthysse. He trusts his manager in what hes doing now. But then again the people who talk shit aint shit. Garcia is my boy win or lose. He is a true warrior.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> *Danny doesnt deserve the disrespect hes getting.* Hes just a fighter, he trusted his manager for putting him in against, Holt, then Khan, then Judah and Matthysse. He trusts his manager in what hes doing now. But then again the people who talk shit aint shit. Garcia is my boy win or lose. He is a true warrior.


I don't think anyone is specifically blaming Danny. (I still give him huge props for facing Lucas, let alone winning.) He fights whom they tell him to fight, (just like Wilder, Ortiz, etc...) and he's not personally responsible for Herrera getting robbed. (Although he IS responsible for looking ordinary in that fight.)

BUT STILL: His career is starting to become laughable, and his team & promoter are certainly to blame. If fans don't ridicule him in the social media, then this type of garbage will continue to happen, over & over. 
(Well, it will continue to happen anyway, but one must at least try.)


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think anyone is specifically blaming Danny. (I still give him huge props for facing Lucas, let alone winning.) He fights whom they tell him to fight, (just like Wilder, Ortiz, etc...) and he's not personally responsible for Herrera getting robbed. (Although he IS responsible for looking ordinary in that fight.)
> 
> BUT STILL: His career is starting to become laughable, and his team & promoter are certainly to blame. If fans don't ridicule him in the social media, then this type of garbage will continue to happen, over & over.
> (Well, it will continue to happen anyway, but one must at least try.)


Yeah its just online bullshit. People think they can disrespect someone because its online. Nothing wrong with criticism but ridicule is for shitheads. Im sure most can tell im fed up with shitheads


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Danny doesnt deserve the disrespect hes getting. Hes just a fighter, he trusted his manager for putting him in against, Holt, then Khan, then Judah and Matthysse. He trusts his manager in what hes doing now. But then again the people who talk shit aint shit. Garcia is my boy win or lose. He is a true warrior.


I like him but you can't defend this garbage n he deserves the disrespect when he comes out with dumb shit like he does when he talks about Herrera. This is one of the worst match ups I've seen. Either rematch Herrera or move up. He's lost all the praise n buzz after that Herrera fight.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fuck Danny Garcia.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


The apparent closeness in size is bizarre.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Danny even looks like he's hunching over :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The apparent closeness in size is bizarre.


Foreal damn, idk how I didn't pick up on that right away


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

A JR MW and a huge JR WW. Martinez is more solid looking but come fight night there's about 10-12 pounds between them.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


is that latino dude in the tight tee supposed to be his wingman


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


When was this taken??? Floyd looks a good 5 years younger here


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

whatever they're doing for DANI is working

they're already talking about this foo fighting emmanuel even though DANI has yet to touchdown at 147


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> whatever they're doing for DANI is working
> 
> they're already talking about this foo fighting emmanuel even though DANI has yet to touchdown at 147


yeah I've been hearing the news about that. They mentioned Garcia on ESPN last night also as a potential opponent for Mayweather as well


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've been hearing the news about that. They mentioned Garcia on ESPN last night also as a potential opponent for Mayweather as well


easiest opponent out there for him

second easiest would be Timmeh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> easiest opponent out there for him
> 
> second easiest would be Timmeh


yeah I agree with that.


----------

